# Airport security and bullet pens,



## CaptG (Mar 14, 2011)

I had to try it.  LOML and I went to Florida for a week to visit friends and warm up.  I said to my-self, "self, why don't you take a couple of your pocket pens made from 30-06 shells and see what security has to say".  Worse case, I hoped, would be pitching the pens and promising not to do that again.  We were going to be at the airport early with LOTS of time in case I got held up.  Our flight is a redeye and we have always been early enough to be first in line at ticketing and then security.  That was the plan.  Did I mention I forgot to tell LOML of my plan.  Got to long term parking right on schedule.  The shuttle is always right there when I park and we board the bus right out of the truck.  That morning, no shuttle in site, hhmmm.  Go to waiting area and wait.  And wait some more.  See shuttle bus drive into lot, pick up passengers at another waiting area and leave.  Hmmm.  Finally get picked up and find out 2 of the 3 busses are broke down, leaving one very busy bus.  OK, we still have time.  Get to ticket counter to check bags and shuttle delay has let a lot of people get in line in front of me.  Finally get through and head for security.  All the people that were in line in front of me at the ticket counter are now in front of me at security.  Crap.  It is now getting close enough to flight time to make me nervous.  Get to the scanner and empty my pockets into the tub.  LOML see's the to bullet pens.  I am now in deep do do with her.  If looks could kill,  this would be my obituary.  The moment of truth, not even a second look from any of the security officers.  The bullet pens (these are the pocket pens  that are just the casing and tip, no upper body.  They look like bullets) went through no problem at all.  LOML was randomly picked for a pat down.  Me and my "bullets" breezed through and were waiting for her and just made the flight.  Last ones to board.  It was a loooong flight, if you know what I mean.


----------



## srf1114 (Mar 14, 2011)

Not sure what to say.. glad you weren't  delayed, disappointed in the security system for at least not asking.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Mar 14, 2011)

Man can I ever picture this.  I am rolling on the floor laughing as I read this over the phone to the Mrs.  Get to laughing so hard it is hard to read.

Thank you for brightening my day.


----------



## alphageek (Mar 14, 2011)

YMMV!!!

I had a friend who bought one for her brother.   He travels a TON, and carried it for about 18 months through multiple airports.

One day he leaves from one of the airports at D.C.   It triggered a gunpowder detector.. (once fired bullet! from about 2 years before!)   He showed it to them, and although they agreed that it was a pen and could not be fired, they STILL made him ship it home.


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 14, 2011)

CaptG said:


> LOML was randomly picked for a pat down.  Me and my "bullets" breezed through and were waiting for her and just made the flight.  Last ones to board.  It was a loooong flight, if you know what I mean.



So your bullets look less suspicious than your wife........ Why's she mad at you.


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 14, 2011)

I guess this advice is worth repeating: "When mama ain't happy, ain't nobody happy".

Words to remember for "the next time".


----------



## wolftat (Mar 14, 2011)

Damn, and they confiscated my leatherman squirt (and my toothpaste).


----------



## leestoresund (Mar 14, 2011)

Let me see if I understand this correctly.
Your wife WANTED you to be questioned and possibly be delayed too long?
She doesn't like your pens because she is a closet pacifist or she just doesn't like your pens?

Hmmm.
Just what does your wife not like about that situation?

I've never tried that with the airlines but I get through courthouse security all the time.

Lee


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 14, 2011)

*Soon*

Soon they will make you arrive at the airport in the clothes you were born in, xray you to make sure you have no metal under the skin, have sniffer dogs check to make sure you don't smell of explosives and issue you a couple of fig leaves when you board the plane.

I'm old enough to remember when flying was a pleasure.


----------



## PaulDoug (Mar 14, 2011)

Gary, A+ for having the nerve to try it.  Great write gave me a good laugh. Thanks.  Your wife MAY get over it....


----------



## alphageek (Mar 14, 2011)

srf1114 said:


> Not sure what to say.. glad you weren't  delayed, disappointed in the security system for at least not asking.



Actually... Having re-read the posting ... You made it through security with something that "looked just like bullets"... 

Thats a REALLY bad reflection on the security there.


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 14, 2011)

LOL, that is priceless!! Welcome to homeland security. Nice covert work Gary!


----------



## bitshird (Mar 14, 2011)

Gary that is tool cool, Kudos for having the stones to try it!!!


----------



## designer (Mar 14, 2011)

OMGROFLMAO!   I wish I was there to watch!  I may have to try this with my fiancee'.  Of course I need to see if there is an expiration date on the marriage certificate first.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 14, 2011)

Smitty37 said:


> Soon they will make you arrive at the airport in the clothes you were born in, xray you to make sure you have no metal under the skin, have sniffer dogs check to make sure you don't smell of explosives and issue you a couple of fig leaves when you board the plane.
> 
> I'm old enough to remember when flying was a pleasure.



I'm old enough to remember when people dressed up to travel... 

also
I worked for an airlines long enough to know that the next real threat won't come from passengers... it will likely be from inside the airlines.


----------



## Fibonacci (Mar 15, 2011)

alphageek said:


> srf1114 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure what to say.. glad you weren't  delayed, disappointed in the security system for at least not asking.
> ...



Not really, have you ever seen a bullet on an xray?  It would be obvious to anyone looking that you did not have an actual bullet.


----------



## MarkHix (Mar 15, 2011)

On my trip to Florida a couple of weeks ago, I had my toothpaste confiscated.  I complained to my brother who flew in ahead of me, same airlines, same airports....he just laughed and pulled out his pocket knife.  All the way thru w/o a question.  Doesn't make sense....maybe it was my killer smile?


----------



## airrat (Mar 15, 2011)

TellicoTurning said:
			
		

> I'm old enough to remember when people dressed up to travel...
> 
> also
> I worked for an airlines long enough to know that the next real threat won't come from passengers... it will likely be from inside the airlines.



I work for an airline and I happen to disagree with you sir.   Take a look at the cleaning crew of the airport before you start looking at airline employees.   I and all the ones I know and work with are very loyal to this country and where we work.


----------



## joefyffe (Mar 17, 2011)

AND!  I bet I can guess why you might just think this SSOOOOOOOOO funny.  Never mind I got a good laught from it also.   Sound like anyone you know?  




IPD_Mr said:


> Man can I ever picture this. I am rolling on the floor laughing as I read this over the phone to the Mrs. Get to laughing so hard it is hard to read.
> 
> Thank you for brightening my day.


----------



## eldee (Mar 17, 2011)

You sure do like playing with fire. You might want to be more careful with airport security too.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Mar 17, 2011)

joefyffe said:


> AND! I bet I can guess why you might just think this SSOOOOOOOOO funny. Never mind I got a good laught from it also. Sound like anyone you know?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have to admit I was laughing pretty hard when this was read to me - and yes DAD it sounds a LOT like someone I know :wink:. I just wonder though DID you teach them how to use the machines to detect which man was taking through fake bullets so they could stop his wife and make his trip miserable on purpose . No I haven't forgotten :tongue:.

Just remind me not to go flying with you when you are in one of your prankster modes Dad


----------



## joefyffe (Mar 17, 2011)

And when the training was completed and the M I and I went through screening they were not doing it as we had just taught them to do it.    I'm just glad I no longer have to fly commercial.  Wouldn't mind having another 172, though!


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 17, 2011)

*Nah*



airrat said:


> TellicoTurning said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nah, that would not be politically correct.  We need to start with the pilots.

I personally took the post you responded t to mean "inside airports" rather than just airline employees.


----------



## leehljp (Mar 17, 2011)

Don't try that overseas! 

In the early '90s, way before 911, I had a small pocketknife as I prepared to fly from Yokohama to Hong Kong. I placed the knife with change in the inspection tray. The security fellow told me that it was very unsafe to carry a knife. He took some cellophane tape and wrapped it around the knife and said, put it in your brief case. I did. Then he said, Have a safe flight!

Seriously, you were fortunate. It is iffy at best. And for countries that don't permit guns without very special permits, don't take the pens as carry ons. They won't think of it as a joke.


----------



## airrat (Mar 19, 2011)

Seriously Smitty you want to start question the pilots loyalty.  Most of the pilots I know are ex-military.  Let me say that again, EX-MILITARY or are still in the military serving in the national guard.   At least they are serving this country or have...



Smitty37 said:


> airrat said:
> 
> 
> > TellicoTurning said:
> ...


----------



## dntrost (Mar 19, 2011)

I carry bullet pens with me all over the world and never have any trouble. Several of the inspectors "want" one in the airports where giving "gifts" is encouraged in order to get through security.  I don't play that game as the "gift" value tends to go up every time you enter.


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 19, 2011)

I could live with messing with airport security as I once carried a flyrod though security in what looked like a pipe bomb.  PVC capped on both ends packe with fishing rods and tackle.  My wife wouldn't even walk up to security with me(didn't want to be hit when they tried to take me down)  I would still be sleeping in the shop had  I surprised her with something like that.


Phil


----------



## turff49 (Mar 19, 2011)

It gets through security at an airport but it got flagged by security at my sons high school. He was told nit to bring it back or they would confiscate it. Of course a student brought pipe bombs and shot at a counsellor at the beginning of school season so they are a little more cautious. Still a knee jerk reaction without using common sense.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------

